# Topics > Aggressive war of Russia against Ukraine >  NBU Opens Special Account to Raise Funds for Ukraine’s Armed Forces

## Airicist2

bank.gov.ua/en/news/all/natsionalniy-bank-vidkriv-spetsrahunok-dlya-zboru-koshtiv-na-potrebi-armiyi

----------

